# one of those "cheesy" tank decorations



## Millipede (Feb 11, 2009)

i know a lot of you couldnt stand the thought of having something as lame as a "no fishing" sign in your tank, but what if it looked like this!?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like salt water to me. I would have to say NOPE!


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

its neat looking but i wouldnt want it in my tanks


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

.....no


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

It's what you want in your tank that counts. It's neat looking but I like natural. Now as a whimsical tank it would be great. 
I like the color of th sign as a rock base, or as a stump.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

Very artistic, but I have to agree that in a fresh water tank, with the natural look of the plants and fish, this really doesn't fit. Nice craftsmanship though.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks like something I would put on the shelf in my bathroom


----------



## GitMoe (Oct 10, 2010)

Maybe stick it next to your tank. It's pretty cool glass art. But if you want it in your tank thats what makes it your tank. Have fun.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

thats the type of thing you drop in your friends tank when they are away... and yes I have done that =)


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

cool looking paper weight!


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

TAB said:


> thats the type of thing you drop in your friends tank when they are away... and yes I have done that =)


That's great. I wish my friend would have done that but instead he dropped a few coins in my 55 and didn't understand why I freaked about it. His comment "I thought it was like a mall pond or wishing well!" Needless to say, he hasn't watched over my tank again and I didn't lose anything.


----------



## Millipede (Feb 11, 2009)

so i guess what everybody is saying is they like it, but they dont like it. LOL i should try just a dead log and some grassy, ferny lookin stuff then? what if i made the log like a cave for fish to hide in? im kinda "fishing" for ideas (huh huh durp!) because i want to make more of these!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I can see the artistic value in it. But on a planted tank forum I doubt anyone would put one in their tank. No offense, but we like all natural decor, like rocks and wood. Were not saying it is bad either. You would probably get a better response in a more general fish forum, who like to put castles and sunken ships. Which, theres nothing wrong with that per-se but I doubt youll find many/any one here that does.

But nobody is saying it is bad... from an artistic standpoint it's pretty beautiful, and much better then a typical no fishing sign seen at a LFS.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

Millipede said:


> so i guess what everybody is saying is they like it, but they dont like it. LOL i should try just a dead log and some grassy, ferny lookin stuff then? what if i made the log like a cave for fish to hide in? im kinda "fishing" for ideas (huh huh durp!) because i want to make more of these!


you made that?


----------



## kineticcomfort (Aug 5, 2010)

contrary to the earlier comments I accually keep fake decorations in my cichlid tanks, the one was accually one of my favorite scapes I've tried

I used to blow glass on occasion at my buddy's who owned a company called black dog glass art, thats pretty rad if you made that bro

the tanks are a 20 long and a 40 breeder, the 20 housed them as juvys and now they are in the 40, within a year they will be in a 125, which I plant on planting semi heavily and putting even more fake decorations in, the other half of the sunken ship, some more fake coral, and a pirate skull, I say do what you like

for any purist I may have offended check out Buddha's heady hangout, my main planted tank, with tropicals and no fake deco.... even found the driftwood used by a stream at a buddhist monestary : )
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/76925-buddhas-heady-hangout.html


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Personally I think it is too nice for a tank. Nice stand-alone shelf decoration.


----------



## Millipede (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah i made it


----------



## brittz620 (Jan 27, 2011)

The way I see it, you are in this hobby for your own enjoyment, so if it makes you happy then go for it


----------



## joeeey (Mar 10, 2009)

most importantly since you made it is it safe for a aquarium?


----------



## Millipede (Feb 11, 2009)

maybe not a saltwater. the color i used for the rock base is saturated with copper and some of it comes to the surface

edit: and silver...


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Copper dangerous if you're an invert. Not that wonderful for fish either but they can take a much bigger dose.

It's cute. I wish I had any sort of artistic talent.

I do admit to a tiny composite Buddha in a niche in a big driftwood burl. He just fit. Makes you want to peer into the back looking for a lost temple.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

I would say something like goes into a "fish tank" but not an "aquascape"


----------



## Puffbug (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, I have to admit that this is very similar to the no fishing sign that was in my first tank. Except my no fishing sign had a fake dead fish holding it up instead of an octopus. Def. A no in my tanks now


----------

